

HyperLogLog and HyperLogLog++ implementation in Go - damandumpsta
https://github.com/clarkduvall/hyperloglog

======
nnx
Really interesting.

Would be great to have Add(item hash.Hash32) return a boolean to notify HLL
internal register change - similarly to Redis' HyperLogLog API:
[http://redis.io/commands/pfadd](http://redis.io/commands/pfadd)

~~~
damandumpsta
Ah good idea, filed an issue for it:
[https://github.com/clarkduvall/hyperloglog/issues/1](https://github.com/clarkduvall/hyperloglog/issues/1)

